
Climate rewind: Scientists turn carbon dioxide back into coal - based2
https://www.rmit.edu.au/news/all-news/2019/feb/carbon-dioxide-coal
======
based2
src [https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/CO2-wird-zu-Kohle-
be...](https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/CO2-wird-zu-Kohle-bei-
Raumtemperatur-4329963.html)

